

Languages are rapidly disappearing - jwilliams
http://www.economist.com/daily/chartgallery/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13307780

======
subhash
Dying languages seldom get the attention that monuments and historical
artifacts do even though they are more indicative of history and culture

------
btc
I've always found beauty in obscure languages that are spoken by less than
1,000 people. However I can't say I've done much to popularize any!

